# Please help ID this bait thief.



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sand trout ?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Croaker..Use it for bait..A lot of people eat them...They are pretty tasty


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

looks like a baby white trout to me...(sand trout)...same thing...u can also use that for bait


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like a sand trout to me also.. its a species of croaker but it is not the croaker that most of us are talking about when we say croaker (Atlantic Croaker)


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been telling the kids it's a sand trout. Definitely not a croaker or white trout, we've been catching plenty of both but these little guys 10-1 over the rest.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Notice the blunt head and sharper gill plates..What were the scales like? I still think croaker..


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

its deffinetlya silver perch...id catch them at garcon pt bridge...10 pts for me

http://www.fishing-boating.com/baitprofiles/silperch.htm


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've caught those a few times and the first time I did, I took a picture to bring back and identify...best I could tell, it is a silver perch. Yours may be a little different from mine though, can't really see some of the fins very well. Does it look like the link below to you?



http://www.fishing-boating.com/baitprofiles/silperch.htm


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

how about a sugar or sweet trout


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks wharf rat, you win.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is Karon when we need her????


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont know what you call it but that damn sopike it has on its anal fin hurts like hell if you think it is a white trout in the dark and just try to grab the little bstrd :doh


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

This is definitely a silver perch also known as; sand perch, yellow tail, or sugar trout. Bairdiella Chrysoura is it's government name. I have also been catching them, even on mirror lures! How crazy is that? They are actually listed as being good table fair but are seldom used for that because of size. You should throw one of those on a hook and try to land a gator trout. I am going to try next time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

silver perch......good bait


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea sand trout.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

locally called a sandtrout. I have had very little luckusing them as live bait.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

white trout..


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Looksto me like a Pensacola Pixelated White Dock Fish! very rare and there is <P align=center>*a $500 fine for keeping one!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------

